# BikeVERkauf



## Fie (7. November 2009)

Hallo MÃ¤dels,

ich habe mir heute ein Focus 15" angeschaut. Es wÃ¤re ideal fÃ¼r mich und der Preis lÃ¤ge mit kompletter XT Ausstattung bei etwas Ã¼ber 700 â¬.
Jetzt meine Frage: soll ich mein Kona Fully am StÃ¼ck verkaufen oder es auseinanderreiÃen und die Komponeten einzeln vertickern?

Ich brauch als Anzahlung 250 â¬ 


GrÃ¼Ãle

Micha

Focus Black Raider 2009  XT/Deore

http://www.velokontor.de/product_info.php/info/p506_Focus-Black-Raider-Disc-Mod--2009-inkl--Bonus.html


----------



## ZeFlo (7. November 2009)

... die xt ausstattung ist halt nicht alles  typischer blender
miese naben, wirklich miese und schwere gabel. 

gebrauchte räder bringen zerlegt in der regel mehr wie "am stück"

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (7. November 2009)

Hallo,

wieso ist XT ein Blender?
Für "meine" Verhältnisse einfach bezahlbar. Das Bike wiegt 12,3 Kilo.

Aber danke, für deine Antwort.


LG

Micha


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. November 2009)

Fie schrieb:


> Das Bike wiegt 12,3 Kilo.



Das für ein Hardtail (es wird eines sein für den Preis) durchaus nicht geringe Gewicht wird von einem relativ schweren Rahmen kommen, vor allem aber von schweren Laufrädern. Da wird nämlich gespart... Die kannst Du allerdings jederzeit tauschen, wenn Du mal ein paar Euro übrig hast - wie auch die Anbauteile. Damit ist ein Kilo weniger schnell erreicht. Wichtig ist ein leichter und doch stabiler, vor allem aber passender Rahmen, denn der stellt die Basis dar. Die Federgabel ist ein weiterer Punkt. Ich tippe auf eine nicht verstellbare Stahlfedergabel. Da was nachzurüsten, wird teuer....

Fazit: Ob Du für diesen Preis was bekommst, was für Dich und Deinen Einsatzbereich passt, wissen wir natürlich nicht. Wenn Du allerdings Vielfahrerin werden, gern auch Berge hochkurbeln willst, wirst Du besser mit einem Gebrauchtbike fahren. 

Ach ja: Deine eigentliche Frage!    Einzelteile bringen sicher mehr Geld als ein Komplettbike. Heißt für Dich aber auch, dass Du ein Schnäppchen machen kannst, wenn Du ein Gebrauchtbike suchst...


----------



## wintergriller (7. November 2009)

Fie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wieso ist XT ein Blender?



"Blender" war wohl nicht auf die XT-Komponenten an sich bezogen, sondern darauf, dass das Gesamtrad ein Blender ist. Die XT-Komponenten sollen von der wirklich miesen Gabel, schlechten Laufrädern und NoName-Anbauteilen ablenken.

Hast du dir bei dem Budget schonmal die Cube Ltd Comp/Pro Modelle angeschaut? Sind zwar nicht komplett XT, dafür aber mit besserer Gabel (Tora), besseren Naben und schicken Easton-Teilen!
Leichter sind die Cube Räder allerdings auch nicht. Da wird es in der Preisklasse schwer was zu finden.....

Ich selbst fahre an meinem günstig selbstaufgebautem Hardtail ebenfalls eine Tora. Verglichen mit wirklich guten Gabeln ist die zwar immernoch schlecht. Aber in der Preisklasse so ziemlich das Beste! Für Waldautobahn reicht es allemal!
Je nach Gewicht solltest du aber noch neue Gabelfedern einplanen. Die Originalen sind eher was für 65+kg!

Gruss,
Daniela


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. November 2009)

Ach, das mit dem XT... An meinem "Panzer" schaltet SLX - und das nicht schlecht! Klar, nicht mit der Premiumklasse zu vergleichen, aber auch hier ist mit wenig Geld schnell mal aufgerüstet. Vorausgesetzt, die Basis (Rahmen-Gabel) stimmt.


----------



## ZeFlo (7. November 2009)

wintergriller schrieb:


> "Blender" war wohl nicht auf die XT-Komponenten an sich bezogen, sondern darauf, dass das Gesamtrad ein Blender ist. Die XT-Komponenten sollen von der wirklich miesen Gabel, schlechten Laufrädern und NoName-Anbauteilen ablenken....




genau, danke!

von radon gibt es für 666oiro ähnliches mit schlechterer kurbel, dafür xt/slx mix und 'ne reba sl poploc sowie race face marken anbauteile, ca. 0.5kg leichter.

ciao
flo


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. November 2009)

So schlimm kann ich das Radl jetzt nicht finden. An meinem Spazierfahr-Hardtail ist auch eine Dart 2 dran. Klar hat die nicht die Performance wie meine Fox Talas, brauch ich aber außerhalb der Alpen auch nicht. Gute Laufräder kosten ja alleine schon fast soviel wie das ganze Bike! Dafür ist ein vernünftiges Innenlager verbaut und eine gescheite Kurbel. I.d.R. lohnt sich ein späteres Aufrüsten nicht, nach paar Jahren passt nix mehr zusammen, besser komplett gebraucht verkaufen. Btw, allein die Gabel wiegt gut 2kg! Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Rad nur 12,3kg wiegen soll, mit Pedalen und vernünftigen Reifen kommt das sicher dann auf knapp 13kg. Aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, sucht fie wahrscheinlich was stabiles und damit fährt sie sicher nicht schlecht. 
Die Cube-Bikes sehe ich persönlich kritisch, auch die kochen nur mit Wasser. 2 Leute in meinem Freundeskreis hatten massive Rahmenprobleme mit dem Cubes, ohne was besonderes damit angestellt zu haben. 1x verzogener Hinterbau, 1x Rahmenbruch.


----------



## Fie (7. November 2009)

Okay,

danke erstmal, für eure ausführlichen Antworten/Informationen.

Das was ich da als Link eingefügt habe, ist nur vom Ansatz her das Bike, für welches ich mich interessiere. 
Mein Fahrradhändler hat auch ein Cube LTD Team Milky Orange K18 dort stehen, ABER, es ist mir zu groß (16") und Cube verbaut gerne Mischmasch. 
Ich bin draufgesessen und das Focus paßt mir einfach besser als das Cube. Es wäre zwar mein TraumCube, aber es sagt mir von der Größe nicht zu und das gibt es auch nicht als 15".

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle Komponenten im Kopf, kann ich aber auf jeden Fall nachreichen.

Und wenn ihr euch mal im Bikemarkt umschaut, bekomme ich für dieses Geld nicht mal ein Gebrauchtes in S = 15".

Ihr könnt nicht von euren Maßstäben und Möglichkeiten (was das Geld betrifft) ausgehen und das meine ich jetzt bestimmt nicht böse. Ich möchte einfach ordentlich fahren und keine Schmerzen haben, wenn ich zuhause vom Bike steige. Mir ist diesbezüglich schon die Lust vergangen. 

Bitte vergeßt nicht, ich bin absolute Anfängerin. Ich fahre ausschließlich geteerte Straßen und ab und an mal ein bissele Schotter oder ganz selten einen Feldweg. 

Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. November 2009)

Dass es passt, ist erstmal das Allerwichtigste! Du must dich drauf wohlfühlen und es muss dir gefallen, sodass du dich auch gern draufsetzt. Alles andere hat erstmal wenig Sinn. Ob du mit der Zeit dann höhere Ansprüche hast, wird sich zeigen, dann kannst du ja immer noch aufrüsten bzw. dich nach etwas anderem umschauen. Ich hab zu allererst auch mal nach einem Rad geschaut, mit dem ich bißl im Wald im Flachen rumfahren kann. Dieses Rad ist später dann Hundegassi-Radl meiner Schwester geworden und ich hab mich nach was besserem umgeschaut. Ich hab z.B. ein Liteville 301 ausgiebig getestet, aber ich fühle mich einfach nicht wohl drauf, obwohl es für ich weiß nicht wieviele das absolute Traumbike ist. Aber eben nicht meines... Geschmäcker und Anforderungen sind verschieden und eben auch der Körperbau.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (7. November 2009)

Noch ein Tipp von mir aus eigener Erfahrung:

Solltest du das Rad mit der Dart 3 nehmen und unter 60kg wiegen, musst du auf jeden Fall die weiche Feder einbauen. 
Ich hatte über 2000 km die normale Feder, der Unterschied ist deutlich spürbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (7. November 2009)

Also, die Frage wäre: bis wieviel Kilo geht die Dart 3?   

Ich liege deutlich ÜBER 60 Kilo. Meine Signatur schon mal beachtet?


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. November 2009)

Ich denke, die Dart passt gewichtsmäßig schon für Dich - ist halt sehr schwer und nicht individuell anpassbar so eine *Feder*gabel... Mit einer Luftgabel kann man halt sehr viel besser abstimmen. 

Könntest Du nicht die Dart gegen eine 2009er RS-Recon tauschen lassen? Die hat Uli an ihrem Ghost. Zwar auch nicht wirklich leicht, aber preislich interessant und erstaunlich sensibel. Vorher tat da eine alte RS-Judy (Feder) ihren Job nicht...   

Ich würd´s ausprobieren. Und an Dein Potenzial denken. Merke: Später tauschen wird teuer! Sorgen mache ich mir bei Deiner Bikewahl eigentlich nur im Hinblick auf die Gabel. Der LRS ist bei Bedarf (man merkt das Gewicht sehr an rotierenden Massen!) schnell mal getauscht.


----------



## Fie (8. November 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

nun, ich könnte sie gegen meine Manitou am Kona tauschen, die besitzt aber kein LockOut und hat 130mm. 
Wenn ich jetzt wüßte, was mit LRS gemeint ist - Lese-Rechtschreib-Schwäche? 

Tauschen könnte ich bestimmt, aber der Preis wäre dann ein anderer.
Mädels, ich hab eigentlich gar kein Geld...
In dieser Preisklasse von diesem Focus, sind eben überall diese Dart 3 verbaut. Ich habe gestern stdlang gegooglet und verglichen.

Ich weiß um eure Erfahrung. Und dafür danke ich euch!
Über mein Gewicht rede ich nicht gerne, denn genau das ist der Grund, warum ich unbedingt biken will. Laufen geht nicht, zwecks Hüfte. 
Biken ist genau mein Ding! Und ich möchte das unbedingt! Regelmäßig und ausdauernd um mal irgendwo mithalten zu können. Wenn ich eure Bilder sehe, wo ihr überall rumkurvt, bin ich einfach nur neidisch und ziehe respektvoll meinen Hut. ABER, ich habt bestimmt auch mal ganz klein angefangen, gelle?

Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. November 2009)

Fie schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt wüßte, was mit LRS gemeint ist - Lese-Rechtschreib-Schwäche?



*L*auf*r*ad*s*atz.  

Ich will Dir nichts ausreden, auf keinen Fall!    Nein, nicht die alte Manitou nehmen, sondern bitte dann wirklich die Dart. Ich schätze, die tut es schon für eine Weile.


----------



## scylla (8. November 2009)

ich habe grade ein WerbeblÃ¤ttchen von Canyon durchgeblÃ¤ttert und musste spontan an dich denken ...
In der Preiskategorie bis 800â¬ gibt es da das Yellowstone (gibts auch in XS=15''). Hat auch XT und Deore Mix, und sogar eine RockShox Federgabel (die Tora - hab ich keine Erfahrung damit, aber ich denke, die neuen RS Gabeln sind alle ganz in Ordnung.)
Und ne Lady-Variante gibts auch. Ich wÃ¼rde aber das normale nehmen...
Hast du das schon mal angeschaut?
Hat halt den Nachteil, dass es ein Versender ist, und man das Rad bei nem Defekt einschicken mÃ¼sste.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich... muss es denn ein neues sein? Ich hab mir letztens als Winter-Pendler-Bike /Stadtrad ein wunderhÃ¼bsches gebrauchtes (14 Jahre alt aber sieht noch fast aus wie neu) Brodie mit Stahlrahmen und Starrgabel bei meinem HÃ¤ndler des Vertrauens geholt. Der SpaÃ hat mich nur 200â¬ gekostet und das Bike ist mM besser als so manches Neurad.
Ich bin sogar schon ein paar Mal von neidischen Passanten drauf angesprochen worden. 

AuÃerdem hab ich noch nen neuen Sattel, neue Reifen und etwas gebrauchte Klickpedale dazu bekommen. Hat zwar nur uralte SLX-Komponenten, aber die funktionieren bisher einwandfrei. Und nach dem Winter werden sie sowieso getauscht - wahrscheinlich auch gegen was gÃ¼nstiges gebrauchtes. 

Mein Tipp wÃ¤re: klapper doch mal ein paar HÃ¤ndler in der NÃ¤he ab und schau, was die so im Keller rumstehen haben. Manche Leute sind grade so versessen auf Carbon und die neusten Fullies, dass sie ihre alten Stahl-SchÃ¶nheiten fÃ¼r 'n Appel und 'n Ei verkloppen.

LG, Scylla


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. November 2009)

Meine Rede: Gebrauchtes von einem Bastler oder Freak kaufen, der mehr Räder als ich Sockenpaare habe!   

Wenn ich mir ansehe, was ich gerade für 750 Euro an den Mann meiner Putzfrau verkaufe:

2004er Endorfin Speed II, XT inkl. Kurbel, SRAM Rocket Drehschaltgriffe, ausschließlich Syntace- und Ritchey WCS-Teile, XTR-V-Brake (leicht und bissig!), XTR-Pedale, Tune-Naben mit DT-Swiss Felgen --> 10,0 Kilo. Das Teil ist sturzfrei und hat vielleicht 500 Kilometer auf dem Buckel, weil es zwei Jahre rumgestanden hat (ich war verletzt). Neupreis? Hm... Irgendwas locker über 2.000 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (8. November 2009)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, seit wievielen Tagen ich nach Bikes gucke. Und ist auch nicht so, dass ich mich nach Gebrachten umschaue. Ich finde nur leider nichts.

Das Canyon gefällt mir gut, aber die Lieferzeit läßt wohl zu wünschen übrig. Aber danke dir, dass du an mich gedacht hat, was aber nicht heißen soll, dass das Canyon aus dem Sinn ist.

Gina,

da komm ich wohl zu spät 

Ich kenne nur leider keine Fahrradverrückten in "meiner" Gegend 

Ich glaube, ich muß das Projekt sterben lassen...


----------



## ZeFlo (8. November 2009)

nö, gibt ja jetzt genügend die nach brauchbarem rollmaterial ausschau halten 
z.b. sowas?

der focus hat gepasst, sprich du bist probegefahren? 

ciao
flo


----------



## Fie (8. November 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> nö, gibt ja jetzt genügend die nach brauchbarem rollmaterial ausschau halten
> z.b. sowas?
> 
> der focus hat gepasst, sprich du bist probegefahren?
> ...



Das Cube hatte ich auch schon entdeckt. Ich sag ja, bin schon ewig am Gucken, mach den ganzen Tag nix anderes 

Ich bin draufgesessen, da es draußen geregnet hat. Fahren hätte ich drüfen. Das Focus hängt bis Samstag für mich im Lager und bis dahin, könnte ich es auf jeden Fall zur Probe fahren.


----------



## ZeFlo (8. November 2009)

wenn du dich auf dem focus wohlfühlst, miss bitte die oberrohrlänge  

"wasissndasn?" 








*oberrohrlänge = A* im obigen bild und wird auch genau so gemessen, 
waagerecht mitte steuerrohr bis mit sattelrohr/sattelstütze bei kleinen rahmen. 
das imho einzig wirklich aussagekräftige mass um zu beurteilen ob der rahmen annähernd passt.
rahmengrössen sind "relativ", bei ein und der selben rahmengrösse kann die oberrohrlänge um bis zu 4 cm differieren, das sind welten ...

ciao
flo


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. November 2009)

Wenn du keine passionierte Bastlerin bist, dann sei mit Versenderbikes wie z.B. Canyon vorsichtig. Es gibt Händler, die an solchen Bikes überhaupt nichts machen, andere nur mit Aufpreis und langen Wartezeiten. Wenn du also unerfahren bist oder niemanden hast, der mal kleinere Reparaturen machen kann, solltest du dir kein Versenderbike zulegen.
Probefahrt ist Pflicht, nur vom Draufsitzen kannst kein Radl beurteilen. Manchmal sind z.B. die Züge so blöd verlegt, dass du beim Treten ständig dranstößt, grad, wenn du nicht superschlank bist. Das nervt dann gewaltig... Gabel nachrüsten ist oft schwierig. weil die Einbauhöhen unterschiedlich sind, damit veränderst du dann den Lenkwinkel und somit das Fahrverhalten.


----------



## Fie (8. November 2009)

Ich weiß, was ein Oberrohr ist!!! Danke sehr!!!


----------



## M_on_Centurion (8. November 2009)

Fie schrieb:


> Also, die Frage wäre: bis wieviel Kilo geht die Dart 3?
> 
> Ich liege deutlich ÜBER 60 Kilo. Meine Signatur schon mal beachtet?


Ok, Mist.   Hab ich ehrlich nicht gesehen. Sorry. 
Ich habe wie gesagt auch die Dart 3, bin dieses Jahr schon über 2000 km damit gefahren und hab's bisher auch überlebt. So schlimm, wie hier im Forum immer behauptet wird, ist sie auch nicht. Kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass das Suntour-Zeugs, das an anderen Bikes in der Preisklasse verbaut ist, besser ist. 
Sie ist schwer, das stimmt, aber:  
Fahrradfahren = Sport = Anstrengung   Und ich nehm's sportlich, gibt ja auch Jogger, die sich extra Gewichte an die Beine machen, um das Training zu verbessern.


----------



## Fie (8. November 2009)

@ Pfadfinderin

da ich meine Mopeds und Autos so gut wie selbst reparieren, wäre der Zusammenbau das kleinste Problem für mich.
Ich möchte halt doch lieber ein Bike von einem Händler und ich habe hier soviele an der Hand, da wird sich doch was finden. 
Danke für deinen Tipps.

Mit der Dart 3 könnte ich doch Anfangs gut leben.


----------



## octane1967 (8. November 2009)

Ein guter Versender wäre der hier:
http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...1889209/Products/03007/SubProducts/03007-0001

Wäre preislich im Rahmen, gibt es in Wunschfarbe und einen dezidierten 15"-Rahmen gibt es auch. Dazu ist der Rahmen mit knappen 1,5 kg sehr leicht und die Gabel deutlich hochwertiger.


----------



## scylla (8. November 2009)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...warz-2009.html?uin=up078363eb7l01idlel7r71o85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (8. November 2009)

Ihr seid spitze!

Danke sehr! Das Radon gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich mag bissele dickere Rahmen.
Auch der Preis, perfekt.
Jetzt komm ich echt in´s Schleudern 

PS: was mich verwirrt,  beim Rahmen berechnen, dass ich laut meiner Schrittlänge eine Rahmenhöhe von 44 cm benötige. Meine Schrittlänge beträgt 77/78 cm

hm hm


----------



## scylla (8. November 2009)

Ich hatte auch mal einen Radon-Rahmen, allerdings gebraucht. War nix dagegen einzuwenden. 
Aber vergleich noch mal die Geometrie mit dem Focus... wie Floibex schon sagt: auf die Oberrohrlänge kommts an.


----------



## scylla (8. November 2009)

Schrittlänge hin oder her... ist nicht so wichtig. Dafür gibts Sattelstützen, die man ausziehen kann. Viel wichtiger für den Komfort ist, dass das Oberrohr passt. Und für die Wendigkeit muss man auf den Lenkwinkel achten. Steil=wendig und nervös, flach=laufruhig.
Dass die Rahmengrößen nach Schrittlänge berechnet werden ist mM eigentlich gaga. Hat bisher aber nur Liteville begriffen...

LG, Scylla


----------



## Fie (8. November 2009)

Danke Scylla 

Aber woher weiß ich, welches Länge vom Oberrohr für mich "perfekt" wäre?

Bei Canyon werde ich da nicht wirklich schlau aus der Berechnung.
Nicht so richtig, aber so wie ich es sehe, würde das Radon passen


----------



## scylla (8. November 2009)

Da hilft leider nur Probesitzen/fahren. Du kannst dir ja ein Bike mit vergleichbaren Maßen raussuchen, das es bei einem Händler in deiner Nähe gibt, und dort mal anfragen, ob du das probefahren kannst. Muss ja nicht in die vorgesehene Preiskategorie passen  musst es ja nicht kaufen... (sorry liebe Händler!). 
Eine theoretische Antwort gibt es da leider nicht. Der Sitzkomfort hängt halt von viel zu vielen unterschiedlichen Faktoren ab.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. November 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Schrittlänge hin oder her... ist nicht so wichtig. Viel wichtiger für den Komfort ist, dass das Oberrohr passt. Und für die Wendigkeit muss man auf den Lenkwinkel achten. Steil=wendig und nervös, flach=laufruhig.
> Dass die Rahmengrößen nach Schrittlänge berechnet werden ist mM eigentlich gaga.
> LG, Scylla



Das stimmt leider so nicht ganz, zumindest wenn man zu den kurzbeinigeren Zeitgenossen gehört! Da kann´s einem dann leicht passieren, dass man mit der Überstandshöhe nicht zurecht kommt. Auf ausgesetzten Wegen kann das ein großes Sicherheitsrisiko sein!


----------



## scylla (8. November 2009)

Schon klar, aber so wie ich das verstanden habe hat die Berechnung mit der Beinlänge bei Fie einen größeren Rahmen ergeben als sie ursprünglich haben wollte.

44cm entspräche ja 17.5'', oder? Jetzt bin ich selbst verwirrt ???


----------



## Fie (8. November 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber so wie ich das verstanden habe hat die Berechnung mit der Beinlänge bei Fie einen größeren Rahmen ergeben als sie ursprünglich haben wollte.
> 
> 44cm entspräche ja 17.5'', oder? Jetzt bin ich selbst verwirrt ???



so ist es und mein Kona ist ein 17"

ABER, 17" sind bei anderen auch mal 18"
Auf diese Bezeichnungen kann man sich auch nicht verlassen.

Ich gehe jetzt einfach nach der Rahmenhöhe in cm und die sollte nicht über 40cm sein/liegen.


----------



## apoptygma (8. November 2009)

Fie schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> ich habe mir heute ein Focus 15" angeschaut. Es wäre ideal für mich und der Preis läge mit kompletter XT Ausstattung bei etwas über 700 .
> Jetzt meine Frage: soll ich mein Kona Fully am Stück verkaufen oder es auseinanderreißen und die Komponeten einzeln vertickern?
> ...




Für 800 kannste mein Fully haben . Das steht auch kurz vorm Verkauf. Aber Du wollst ja nen HT denk ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. November 2009)

Wenn du dich auf nem kleinen 15'' Rahmen wohl fühlst... Sattelstütze weiter raus und ein paar Spacer unter den Vorbau (oder einen steileren Vorbau), dass du nicht so viel Sattel-Überhöhung hast...


----------



## trek 6500 (8. November 2009)

..doofe frage am rande - warum willst du das kona denn hergeben ..????


----------



## Fie (8. November 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..doofe frage am rande - warum willst du das kona denn hergeben ..????



Weil es mir zu groß ist!


----------



## octane1967 (8. November 2009)

Leider geben die meisten Hersteller keine Überstandshöhe an, sondern nur die üblichen technischen Daten sowie tw. eine Empfehlung, für welche Körpergröße und/oder Schrittlänge der Rahmen passt. Ein rühmliche Ausnahme ist da transalp24 (siehe Link weiter oben), die eine Überstandshöhe angeben. Generell soll man ja 2-3 Finger im Stand zwischen Schritt und Oberrohr bekommen.
Bei der Oberrohrlänge selbst sehe ich weniger Probleme, weil man da ja wieder mit der Vorbaulänge in einem sehr großen Bereich spielen kann (von 35-120 mm). Und ob du einen 110er oder 90er-Vorbau fährst macht dann schon mehr Unterschied als man glauben sollte.
Ein weiterer Faktor ist leider die Steuerrohrlänge: Je kleiner der Rahmen desto kürzer. Womit du bei einem kleinen Rahmen zwar eine tolle Schrittfreiheit hast. Musst du aber mit der Sattelstütze weit raus damit der Pedalabstand passt brauchst du bei kurzem Steuerrohr wieder einen Spacerturm unterm Vorbau, damit du nicht "mit dem Arsch in den Wolken und den Händen am Boden" unterwegs bist. 

Da braucht es schon eine Menge Erfahrung, um rein von den Geometriedaten her zu beurteilen, welche Größe dir passt ...


----------



## Fie (8. November 2009)

@ octane1967

vielen Dank, für deine Ausführliche Antwort!

Ich werde das Angebot von apoptygma annehmen und mir ihr Fully unter den Nagel reißen. Bis dahin, werde ich sowieso an einem Hardtail dranbleiben und testen, was mir "steht"  und ja, diese Erfahrungen werde ich dann irgendwann mal auch haben 
Da braucht es wohl auch mal ne richtige Vermessung.
Also, das Focus ist gestorben


----------



## scylla (8. November 2009)

Glückwunsch Fie! Da hast du ja doch noch was schönes "Neues" 
Wäre doch gleich noch ein Eintrag für den "Forumserfahrungen"-Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (8. November 2009)

Es würd mich freuen, wenns in gute Hände kommt (und auch gefahren wird) und nicht hier als Ersatzteil-Lager ausgeschlachtet und verkauft wird


----------



## Fie (8. November 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Fie! Da hast du ja doch noch was schönes "Neues"
> Wäre doch gleich noch ein Eintrag für den "Forumserfahrungen"-Fred




Danke sehr!

Und ja, was schönes Neues - absolut!!!


----------



## Fie (8. November 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Es würd mich freuen, wenns in gute Hände kommt (und auch gefahren wird) und nicht hier als Ersatzteil-Lager ausgeschlachtet und verkauft wird



Darauf gebe ich dir mein Wort!!!

Schließlich habe ich ein Ziel! Siehe Signatur!

Danke dir! Ich freu mich wie irre!!!

PS: ich möchte auch solche Trails fahren und den Bodensee umfahren! Und noch vieles mehr!


----------

